# Lap timer/counter dual use-drag & track?



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, I'm in the middle of installing the LapTimer 2000 stuff I won on Ebay a few weeks ago. This came with Ir sensors. 
My table has a road course, but, I also have a 1000 scale foot drag strip.

Here is my thought: what if I made up another Ir harness, and wired two sensors together so that one would be at the starting line, and the other would be at the finish line of the dragstrip? Would this work? I figure it would be easy enough to unplug the harness from the track and plug in the harness from the drag strip that goes to the computer.

Anyone try this?


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

That would seem to work if all you want is the "elapsed-time/ET". If you don't have the "scratch/red-light" sensors, one racer could get an unfair head-start, "win" the race with a higher ET. So, basically you'd just be racing the clock, not the other racer who may to decide "to go" on a count of 1-1/2, instead of 3. The Trakmate Drag-Pro 3000 is very nice.


----------

